# É comum a contração do objeto direto-indireto na vida real?



## gbblanch

Olá. Sei que *pode-se* unir os dois objetos (lhe + o = lho / me + o = mo / etc.) mas a minha pergunta é *si é comum* na conversação? Uma parte da minha maneira de estudar português é ler contos que têm bastante conversação e com muito pouca frequência vejo esse tipo contracção. Interessa-me principalmente o português de PT, mas também gostaria saber si existem diferenças entre PT e o Brasil. Obrigado.


----------



## uchi.m

gbblanch said:


> Olá. Sei que *pode-se* unir os dois objetos (lhe + o = lho / me + o = mo / etc.) mas a minha pergunta é *si é comum* na conversação? Uma parte da minha maneira de estudar português é ler contos que têm bastante conversação e com muito pouca frequência vejo esse tipo contracção. Interessa-me principalmente o português de PT, mas também gostaria saber si existem diferenças entre PT e o Brasil. Obrigado.


No Brasil é muito raro. Eu mesmo nunca usei e nunca ouvi ninguém usando.


----------



## breezeofwater

Sim, em Portugal é muito comum. Por exemplo: "Ana, deste o livro ao Paulo? Sim, dei-lho ontem."; "Ainda não me tinhas contado essa novidade!; Sim ja ta (te+a) tinha contado, mas ja nem te lembras!" E claro que oralmente também se utilizam formas mais simples para facilitar a vida: "Sim, ja me tinhas contado (isso)." Qualquer que seja a tua escolha esta correcta e as contracções so indicam que a pessoa domina bem a lingua.  Não parecem ser tão frequentes no Brasil. Provavelmente alguém diria "Sim, eu ja tinha contado isso a você (=tu PT). Os amigos brasileiros poderão ajudar mais nessa parte.  BW P.S. GB em português -si diz-se -SE ("Se tu fores ao cinema diz-me/diz-mo." )


----------



## okporip

breezeofwater said:


> Não parecem ser tão frequentes no Brasil. Provavelmente alguém diria "Sim, eu ja tinha contado isso a você (=tu PT). Os amigos brasileiros poderão ajudar mais nessa parte.



De fato não são frequentes no Brasil, como uchi.m acima anotou. Tenho esse tipo de contração no registro do "arcaico": lembrança de velhas aulas de português no começo da escola secundária, associadas a exemplos extraídos de clássicos da nossa literatura dos dois lados do Atlântico. Atualizá-la no presente, seja na fala ou na escrita, soa estranho, trazendo um pouco essa ideia de arcaico. Mas que fique bem claro a gbblanch: está corretíssima.   

Quanto a imaginar prováveis respostas espontâneas de brasileiros num diálogo como o proposto por BW, o que me vem à cabeça são "Claro que tinha contado"; "Claro que te contei"; "Já tinha contado, sim"; quando muito, "Sim, eu já tinha contado pra você". Ou seja: no geral, a fala brasileira evita ao máximo os pronomes do caso oblíquo; deixamos subentendido um dos dois e, quando possível, ambos; usamos a preposição 'para' (na forma reduzida 'pra') a fim de contornar o seu uso ("fala pra mim"; "disse pra você"; "liguei pra ela"; "conta pra nós"...).


----------



## gbblanch

breezeofwater said:


> BW P.S. GB em português -si diz-se -SE ("Se tu fores ao cinema diz-me/diz-mo." )



Sim, mais em portunhol ambas formas são corretas.  Desgraçadamente, ainda escrevo melhor em portunhol que em português.


----------



## Istriano

Mesmo em Portugal, seu uso é muito menos freqüente do que na Espanha:

_España, un país para comérselo_ http://www.rtve.es/television/un-pais-para-comerselo/
ninguém diria: _Espanha, um país para lho comer_


----------



## englishmania

gbblanch said:


> Olá. Sei que *pode-se* unir os dois objetos (lhe + o = lho / me + o = mo / etc.) mas a minha pergunta é *si é comum* na conversação? Uma parte da minha maneira de estudar português é ler contos que têm bastante conversação e com muito pouca frequência vejo esse tipo contracção. Interessa-me principalmente o português de PT, mas também gostaria saber si existem diferenças entre PT e o Brasil. Obrigado.



Porque é que essas palavras estão a negrito?
Eu escreveria _Sei que se pode_ [...   ] _se é comum_.


----------



## Carfer

Istriano said:


> Mesmo em Portugal, seu uso é muito menos freqüente do que na Espanha:
> 
> _España, un país para comérselo_ http://www.rtve.es/television/un-pais-para-comerselo/
> ninguém diria: _Espanha, um país para lho comer_



Ninguém diria, efectivamente, mas apenas porque '_comérselo_' é um expressão idiomática cujos equivalentes em português (ocorre-me _'é um país de truz', 'é um país de arromba') não _incluem o verbo '_comer', _além de que em português _'comer' _não é habitualmente pronominal, como é em espanhol_. _Se incluissem_, _o mais provável é que fosse _'comê-lo' ( _e quem diz _'comê-lo', diz 'fazê-lo', 'pô-lo', 'vê-lo'). _Aliás, uma expressão espanhola tão corriqueira como_ 'el niño está de comérselo' _é susceptível de provocar, evidentemente, calafrios num português , ou, já agora, em quem quer que leve a expressão à letra.


----------



## gbblanch

englishmania said:


> Porque é que essas palavras estão a negrito?
> Eu escreveria _Sei que se pode_ [...   ] _se é comum_.



1) O negrito foi um intento de enfatizar a ideia  principal da pergunta. Se não é de usança comum neste foro peço desculpas. 2) Obrigado pela correção.


----------



## okporip

Istriano said:


> Mesmo em Portugal, seu uso é muito menos freqüente do que na Espanha:
> 
> _España, un país para comérselo_ http://www.rtve.es/television/un-pais-para-comerselo/
> ninguém diria: _Espanha, um país para lho comer_



Como já dito, a comparação não se sustenta. Em '_comérselo_', '_se_' não está a substituir 'le' e, portanto, não é comparável ao nosso 'lhe'. Outra coisa seria comparar '_Alguien tiene que decír*selo*' _('_se_' que vale por '_le_' + '_lo_') com 'Alguém tem que *lho* dizer' ('lhe' + 'o').


----------



## englishmania

gbblanch said:


> 1) O negrito foi um intento de enfatizar a  ideia  principal da pergunta. Se não é de usança comum neste foro peço  desculpas. 2) Obrigado pela correção.



a) Penso que não há qualquer problema em realçar palavras a negrito. Aliás, até pode facilitar a leitura. Por coincidência, eram palavras/construções que não estavam correctas. "Si" deveria ser "se" e "que pode-se", neste caso, "que se pode" (não sei se no Brasil se diz "que pode-se").

b) De nada .


Pt europeu


----------



## Istriano

(Sei que vou lhe dizer, sei que pode se unir...sem hífen, claro)


----------



## okporip

Istriano said:


> (Sei que vou lhe dizer, sei que pode se unir...sem hífen, claro)



"sei que se pode unir" também é bem normal, já que o 'que' atrai o 'se'.


----------



## Istriano

(_Sei que pode unir-se_ também é bem normal, e preferido pela norma culta).


----------



## okporip

Istriano said:


> (_Sei que pode unir-se_ também é bem normal, e preferido pela norma culta).



não acho que seja normal, e desconheço a preferência.


----------



## okporip

a bem da verdade, se voltamos à frase original, vemos que o melhor, mesmo, é 'sei que se pode*m* unir'.


----------



## englishmania

Também é verdade.


----------



## Istriano

Acho que valem as duas:
_Pode se vender dois apartamentos.
Podem se vender dois apartamentos._


----------



## breezeofwater

Estou de acordo com a english; o mais comum é mesmo dizer-se "que se pode unir" dado que o pronome relativo -que atrai o -se, se bem que também se ouve "que pode-se unir". Parece que o mais correcto academicamente seria mesmo "que pode unir-se" seguindo a regra de base que o pronome -se deve acompanhar sempre o verbo principal, neste caso unir.  BW


----------



## okporip

Istriano said:


> Acho que valem as duas:
> _Pode se vender dois apartamentos.
> Podem se vender dois apartamentos._



Valem, de fato. São as tais variantes sociolinguísticas, que hoje em dia substituem a ideia mais estrita de "certo"/ "errado". Porém, se queremos ajudar estrangeiros a dominar a nossa língua, acho que mais vale ficar no plano das regras mais gerais.


----------



## breezeofwater

okporip said:


> Valem, de fato. São as tais variantes sociolinguísticas, que hoje em dia substituem a ideia mais estrita de "certo"/ "errado". Porém, se queremos ajudar estrangeiros a dominar a nossa língua, acho que mais vale ficar no plano das regras mais gerais.


 Falou e disse!! BW


----------



## Outsider

gbblanch said:


> Olá. Sei que *pode-se* unir os dois objetos (lhe + o = lho / me + o = mo / etc.) mas a minha pergunta é *si é comum* na conversação? Uma parte da minha maneira de estudar português é ler contos que têm bastante conversação e com muito pouca frequência vejo esse tipo contracção. Interessa-me principalmente o português de PT, mas também gostaria saber si existem diferenças entre PT e o Brasil. Obrigado.


Vou discordar só um pouco dos meus compatriotas. A minha impressão é que, embora estas contrações se ouçam sem dúvida, se usam menos que em espanhol. Aproveitando os exemplos da Breezeofwater, acho que é também razoavelmente comum omitir um dos pronomes objetos e dizer simplesmente "Ana, deste o livro ao Paulo? Sim, *dei-o* ontem."; "Ainda não me tinhas  contado essa novidade!; Sim ja *te* tinha contado, mas ja nem te  lembras!"


----------



## Alentugano

Outsider said:


> Vou discordar só um pouco dos meus compatriotas. A minha impressão é que, embora estas contrações se ouçam sem dúvida, se usam menos que em espanhol. Aproveitando os exemplos da Breezeofwater, acho que é também razoavelmente comum omitir um dos pronomes objetos e dizer simplesmente "Ana, deste o livro ao Paulo? Sim, *dei-o* ontem."; "Ainda não me tinhas  contado essa novidade!; Sim ja *te* tinha contado, mas ja nem te  lembras!"


Concordo plenamente com o Outsider. Na linguagem familiar ou mais descontraída omitimos, sempre que possível, as famosas contrações, para que o discurso tenha um nível de informalidade/proximidade mais elevado, e não soar pretensioso ou pedante.


----------



## breezeofwater

Não posso deixar de concordar um pouco. E certo que a preguiça leva muita gente a simplificar a linguagem. >> No entanto “eu dei-o” é directo (dei isso) enquanto que “eu dei-lho” é indirecto (dei isso a ele), logo a mensagem não é exactamente a mesma, mas não é nada que dificulte a compreensão do discurso. ^_^ >>> Logo GB, se quiseres linguagem mais descontraida sempre podes optar pelos exemplos mais simples. Alent, apesar dos pesares, dizer “eu dei-lho” não me parece em nada pedante...X_x >BW


----------



## Istriano

Eu digo: _Eu dei isso para ele._


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> Eu digo: _Eu dei isso para ele._


Mas também há muitos brasileiros que *escrevem* _*eu lhe dei isso / eu dei isso a ele.*_


----------



## breezeofwater

Alent, apesar de tudo o que se diga por aqui eu tinha uma amiga brasileirissima que dizia frequentemente "eu lhe dei isso"; "dê-lhe isso" entre outras ênclises...  "Eu vou conjuga-lo (o verbo) corretamente."  >BW


----------



## okporip

Istriano said:


> Eu digo: _Eu dei isso para ele._



Mas você não diz isso em resposta à pergunta "Deste o livro a ele?", que é o ponto aqui em discussão. A mais brasileira de todas as respostas  positivas que possamos imaginar para esse pergunta é "*Dei*".


----------



## Alentugano

okporip said:


> Mas você não diz isso em resposta à pergunta "Deste o livro a ele?", que é o ponto aqui em discussão. A mais brasileira de todas as respostas positivas que possamos imaginar para esse pergunta é "*Dei*".


E é também a mais portuguesa!


----------



## Istriano

Alentugano said:


> Mas também há muitos brasileiros que *escrevem* _*eu lhe dei isso / eu dei isso a ele.*_



É. Coisa de vestibular mesmo. Mas você já percebeu que nas músicas, nos filmes e nas novelas não usamos essa linguagem (eu lhe dei), típica da revista Veja. 
A revista Veja também escreve coisas como ''chegou a casa'' que eu nunca ouvi na língua falada. Eu até poderia escrever coisas como ''hei dito'' ou ''mora à Rua X'' só para impressionar alguém mas não vejo nenhum sentido nisso.


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> É. Coisa de vestibular mesmo. Mas você já percebeu que nas músicas, nos filmes e nas novelas não usamos essa linguagem (eu lhe dei), típica da revista Veja.
> A revista Veja também escreve coisas como ''chegou a casa'' que eu nunca ouvi na língua falada. Eu até poderia escrever coisas como ''hei dito'' ou ''mora à Rua X'' só para impressionar alguém mas não vejo nenhum sentido nisso.


Ô rapaz, aqui temos acesso a coisas melhores do que a revista Veja!  E, como você deve de ter reparado, eu estava a referir-me à escrita. E não, não queira colocar todo o Brasil a falar igual a você... é um país grande. Até aceito que *tenha* uma grande *porcentagem* de pessoas que falam como no teu exemplo, mas eu próprio já ouvi, ao vivo, e também em programas de televisão, os exemplos que dei. Não venha comparar com "*hei dito"*, que é coisa que, mesmo aqui, quase ninguém usa, para não dizer ninguém.


----------



## Denis555

okporip said:


> Mas você não diz isso em resposta à pergunta  "Deste o livro a ele?", que é o ponto aqui em discussão. A mais  brasileira de todas as respostas  positivas que possamos imaginar para  esse pergunta é "*Dei*".





Alentugano said:


> E é também a mais portuguesa!



Perfeito!  De pleno acordo!


----------



## Macunaíma

Acho a linguagem da revista Veja o mais próximo possível que a linguagem escrita pode chegar de uma fala urbana, contemporânea e educada. Sou leitor da revista e, realmente, não percebo grandes artificialismos na linguagem que eles usam. É um registro formal, mas sem exageros. O Istriano pode estar se referindo a alguns colunistas em particular, como o Roberto Pompeu de Toledo ou o Reinaldo Azevedo - o Reinaldo, por sinal, foi professor de português. O tom dos editorias também costuma ser mais formal, mas adequado. A verdade é que nenhum veículo escrito se aproxima muito da fala. Para saber como os brasileiros falam, só assistindo novelas (ou _a _novelas, como queiram ).


----------



## Audie

Alentugano said:


> Mas também há muitos brasileiros que *escrevem* _*eu lhe dei isso / eu dei isso a ele.*_


A primeira forma é mais rara de se ouvir, a menos que o '_lhe_' se refira a '_você_'. Mas a segunda é bastante comum (com '_a_' ou com '_pra_'). Falo do Recife, mas penso que deve ser costume geral mesmo.





Macunaíma said:


> Acho a linguagem da revista Veja o mais próximo possível que a linguagem escrita pode chegar de uma fala urbana, contemporânea e educada. Sou leitor da revista e, realmente, não percebo grandes artificialismos na linguagem que eles usam. É um registro formal, mas sem exageros. O Istriano pode estar se referindo a alguns colunistas em particular,  como o Roberto Pompeu de Toledo ou o Reinaldo Azevedo - o Reinaldo, por  sinal, foi professor de português. A verdade é que nenhum veículo escrito se aproxima muito da fala.


Há tempos não folheio uma, mas concordo. E também não acho que um veículo escrito tenha que reproduzir a fala, mesmo sendo a mais educada. Quanto aos colunistas, cada um escreve como lhe apraz D). É linguagem deles e não da revista. 





Macunaíma said:


> Para saber como os brasileiros falam, só assistindo novelas (ou _a _novelas, como queiram ).


É _mêzzz_?. _Pocêis deve di sê_, mas pra nós, daqui de _riba_, não. As novelas ainda acham que baiano, pernambucano e cearense, por exemplo, falam do _mêjmo_ jeito.


okporip said:


> Eu diria (sobre o Brasil) que nem raramente (para desgosto de BW). Nessa linha de "acentuar a ideia", ocorrem-me:
> "Já te disse umas 5 vezes que dei"
> "Já te disse umas 5 vezes que dei o livro pra ele"
> "Já te disse umas 5 vezes que sim"
> Ou, no auge da irritação, .


Eu diria que, no auge da irritação, o '*para o*' vai *pro* bebeléu: "Sim, já te disse umas 5 vezes que sim: eu dei o livro *pro* Paulo! (ou, no caso de boa parte dos nordestinos: "*pra *Paulo!")
'


----------



## okporip

Istriano said:


> já percebeu que nas músicas (...) não usamos essa linguagem (eu lhe dei), típica da revista Veja.



1) Gota d'água (Chico Buarque): 
Já *lhe dei* meu corpo, minha alegria
Já estanquei meu sangue quando fervia
(...)

2) Quem te viu, quem te vê (Chico Buarque):
(...)
Todo ano eu *lhe fazia *uma cabrocha de alta classe
(...)

3) Pois é (Chico Buarque):
(...)
Hoje na solidão ainda custo 
A entender como o amor foi tão injusto
Pra quem só *lhe foi* dedicação
(...)

4) Apesar de você (C. Buarque):
(...)
Você vai se amargar
  Vendo o dia raiar
  Sem *lhe pedir* licença
(...)

5) Dezessete e setecentos (Luiz Gonzaga):
Eu *lhe dei* vinte mil réis
  Prá pagar três e trezentos
(...)

6) Deixa pra lá (Cartola):
(..)
Se nesse ano a escola não vai desfilar, deixa pra lá
  Se você pediu tanto e ninguém quis *lhe dar*, deixa pra lá
(...)

7) Vai, amigo (Cartola):
(...)
Vai amigo
  E *diga-lhe* por favor
  Que não sei o que faço 
que já nem sei quem sou
*Diga-lhe* que terminou
  (...)
  Lembro-me bem
  Um dia eu *lhe disse* 
uma grande tolice 
e nosso lar deixei
(...) 

8) Como nossos pais (Belchior)
Não quero *lhe falar*
  Meu grande amor
  Das coisas que aprendi
  Nos discos...

 Quero *lhe contar
*  Como eu vivi
  (...)

9) Deus *lhe pague* (C. Buarque) 
Por esse pão pra comer, por esse chão pra dormir
  A certidão pra nascer, e a concessão pra sorrir
  Por me deixar respirar, por me deixar existir
  Deus *lhe pague
*(...)
10) Quem lhe disse que eu chorei? (Martinho da Vila)
Quem *lhe disse* que chorei?
  Quando você partiu
  Nem uma lágrima correu
(...)

​


----------



## breezeofwater

Okporip, obrigada por esses -lhes todos!  Eu não sonhei, ja ouvi mesmo e bastantes vezes os brasileiros utilizarem os pronomes oralmente! >> Voltando àquele meu exemplo e para tentar ajudar na compreensão da questão inicial do GB, "Ana, deste o livro ao Paulo? Sim, dei-lho ontem."; se continuarmos a conversa assim: "Mas a sério? Deste-o mesmo ao Paulo? Sim, ja te disse umas 5 vezes que ja lho dei ontem!" não usariam mesmo o "lho" neste caso para acentuar a ideia? >BW


----------



## Macunaíma

Audierunt said:


> É _mêzzz_?. _Pocêis deve di sê_, mas pra nós, daqui de _riba_, não. As novelas ainda acham que baiano, pernambucano e cearense, por exemplo, falam do _mêjmo_ jeito.



É, você tem razão. Novelas não são boas em retratar sotaques e linguagens regionais; eles geralmente exageram e caem na caricatura. Mas refletem bem a média do brasileiro de certa escolaridade. Ninguém aqui no fórum deve ser lá muito regional, a verdade é essa.


----------



## Alentugano

breezeofwater said:


> Okporip, obrigada por esses -lhes todos!  Eu não sonhei, ja ouvi mesmo e bastantes vezes os brasileiros utilizarem os pronomes oralmente! >> Voltando àquele meu exemplo e para tentar ajudar na compreensão da questão inicial do GB, "Ana, deste o livro ao Paulo? Sim, dei-lho ontem."; se continuarmos a conversa assim: "Mas a sério? Deste-o mesmo ao Paulo? Sim, ja te disse umas 5 vezes que ja lho dei ontem!" não usariam mesmo o "lho" neste caso para acentuar a ideia? >BW


Claro que sim!  Em português europeu, bem entendido. No Brasil, só muito raramente alguém se usaria essa fórmula.


----------



## okporip

Alentugano said:


> Claro que sim!  Em português europeu, bem entendido. No Brasil, só muito raramente alguém se usaria essa fórmula.



Eu diria (sobre o Brasil) que nem raramente (para desgosto de BW). Nessa linha de "acentuar a ideia", ocorrem-me:
"Já te disse umas 5 vezes que dei"
"Já te disse umas 5 vezes que dei o livro pra ele"
"Já te disse umas 5 vezes que sim"
Ou, no auge da irritação, "Sim, já te disse umas 5 vezes que sim: eu dei o livro para o Paulo!".


----------



## Denis555

okporip said:


> Eu diria (sobre o Brasil) que nem raramente (para desgosto de BW). Nessa linha de "acentuar a ideia", ocorrem-me:
> "Já te disse umas 5 vezes que dei"
> "Já te disse umas 5 vezes que dei o livro pra ele"
> "Já te disse umas 5 vezes que sim"
> Ou, no auge da irritação, "Sim, já te disse umas 5 vezes que sim: eu dei o livro para o Paulo!".



Muito bem! 

Talvez agora tenha ficado claro como se diria essa frase no Brasil. O "lho" na fala não seria usado em hipótese nenhuma. Na escrita também seria raríssimo. Como diz a Novíssima Gramática da Língua Portuguesa de Domingos Paschoal Cegalla sobre o assunto:
"O emprego desses conglomerados pronominais restringe-se à língua escrita. Em geral, os autores brasileiros de hoje os evitam, dado o artificialismo de tais contrações."


----------



## Carfer

Denis555 said:


> "O emprego desses conglomerados pronominais restringe-se à língua escrita. Em geral, os autores brasileiros de hoje os evitam, dado o artificialismo de tais contrações."



Ok, se não usam, não usam. Factos são factos, não têm de ser discutidos, de mais a mais num domínio como o das línguas onde boa parte da legitimidade vem do uso. Mas onde é que está o 'artificialismo'? Há algo de contra-natura nessas contracções? Sinceramente, o que me parece realmente artificial é a explicação.


----------



## uchi.m

Carfer said:


> Ok, se não usam, não usam. Factos são factos, não têm de ser discutidos, de mais a mais num domínio como o das línguas onde boa parte da legitimidade vem do uso. Mas onde é que está o 'artificialismo'? Há algo de contra-natura nessas contracções? Sinceramente, o que me parece realmente artificial é a explicação.


A explicação só serve para tentar tapar o _modus operandi_ da língua com a peneira. O certo é que não existe explicação; simplesmente é assim.


----------



## Istriano

É que a gente não gosta de clíticos. Em Minas já dizem coisas como: _ela separou do marido, ele formou em jornalismo, minha filha já vacinou, a apostila tá xerocano, como ocê sente?_
Daí, muitos usam os clíticos como lhes der na telha na hora de escrever: http://www.oqueeisso.blog.br/?p=6787


----------



## uchi.m

Istriano said:


> É que a gente não gosta de clíticos. Em Minas já dizem coisas como: _ela separou do marido, ele formou em jornalismo, como você sente?_


Minas também é aqui  Tô brincando... acho que é assim em todo o Brasil, dependendo de onde você for


----------



## Audie

Carfer said:


> Ok, se não usam, não usam. Factos são factos, não têm de ser discutidos, de mais a mais num domínio como o das línguas onde boa parte da legitimidade vem do uso. Mas onde é que está o 'artificialismo'? Há algo de contra-natura nessas contracções? Sinceramente, o que me parece realmente artificial é a explicação.


O artificialismo está, infelizmente (porque esses conglomerados, a meu ver, seriam tão úteis...), no uso brasileiro. Como hoje, aqui, ninguém usa tais contrações nem na fala nem na escrita, penso que só para causar determinado efeito (aí incluído até o cômico) um escritor brasileiro resolverá empregá-las.





uchi.m said:


> Minas também é aqui   Tô brincando... acho que é assim em todo o Brasil, dependendo de onde  você for


Aqui em Pernambuco (o Ceará que me desculpe o  empréstimo) _num _tem muito disso, não.


----------



## Macunaíma

Não sei se é só em Minas que acontece esse abandono dos pronomes de verbos ditos pronomiais. Eu vejo isso em todo lugar. Aliás, a propósito de artificialidade, tem coisa mais sem porquê do que *ele casou-se/se casou*? O simples *ele casou* dá perfeitamente conta do recado, assim como *ele separou*, *ele divorciou*, etc. Alguns verbos ainda pedem o pronome, eu acho - pegando um exemplo do Istriano, a pergunta "como você sente?" me deixaria confuso: como eu sinto o quê? -, mas outros caminham a passos largos para se estabelecer como verbos intransitivos, abandonando os pronomes supérfluos.


----------



## Denis555

Carfer said:


> Ok, se não usam, não usam. Factos são factos, não têm de ser discutidos, de mais a mais num domínio como o das línguas onde boa parte da legitimidade vem do uso. Mas onde é que está o 'artificialismo'? Há algo de contra-natura nessas contracções? Sinceramente, o que me parece realmente artificial é a explicação.



O que o Professor Cegalla quis dizer, ao meu ver, é que o artificialismo (falta de naturalidade) do uso de tais contrações vem do fato de que para os brasileiros o uso seria algo não natural, não legitimado pelo uso como você mesmo colocou. E não o mecanismo da formação dessas contrações em si.
Embora deva ser dito que no caso de "lho" há ambiguidade, o que não seria prático quando se quer deixar claro alguma coisa como na frase sugerida em cima.
lho = lhe + o *ou* lhes + o 
Ou seja, não sabemos se se refere a uma pessoa ou a várias.

-------------

Analisando a palavra "se" sobre a qual os brasileiros discorriam aí em cima: Eu, vindo de Pernambuco como Audierunt, uso sempre o "se" nos exemplos dados. Embora haja um certo número de verbos em que o não uso do "se" é comum:
Ex.: acordar ou acordar-se

Um exemplo português mostrando que isso não se restringe só ao Brasil:
Uma mulher *acordou* uma manhã, olhou-se ao espelho e percebeu que tinha somente três fios de cabelo na cabeça.
Fonte.


----------



## Istriano

Acontece que a regência _acordar-se _existe só no Brasil (_me acordei cedo_). Em Portugal ela é desconhecida.
Mas hoje em dia ouço mais:_ acordei cedo, levantei cedo...

_ 


> *Acordar-se,* por _acordar_, constitui brasileirismo; decerto surgiu por analogia com
> _despertar-se, levantar-se._ É um modo de enfatizar o sujeito:_ "Macunaíma se acordava dando
> grandes gargalhadas"_ (Mário de Andrade: Barbadinho). _"A terra acordou-se com o alarido de caça" _
> (Raul Bopp: Barbadinho). Mais exemplos de Jorge de Lima, Tasso da Silveira, Clarice Lispector,
> Ribeiro Couto, Rachel de Queiroz, José Lins do Rego, Guimarães Rosa e Adalgisa Nery


_
(C.P. Luft; Dicionário de regência verbal)

_Em São Paulo: _Como ela chama? -Chama Maria. (Chama *a *Maria, por favor. Diz pra ela que...)_
Em Salvador: _Como ela *se *chama? -*Se *chama Maria. (Chama Maria, por favor. Diz pra ela que...)
_


----------



## Alentugano

Denis555 said:


> Um exemplo português mostrando que isso não se restringe só ao Brasil:
> Uma mulher *acordou* uma manhã, olhou-se ao espelho e percebeu que tinha somente três fios de cabelo na cabeça.
> Fonte.


Denis, nunca ouvi ninguém dizer _fulano__ *acordou-se*_, no sentido de despertar. :O


----------



## Istriano

_Acordar-se _é brasileirismo.


----------



## Denis555

Istriano said:


> Acontece que a regência _acordar-se _existe só no Brasil (_me acordei cedo_). Em Portugal ela é desconhecida.


Dessa eu não sabia! 

O que acontece é que sem o "se" pode ser interpretado como "despertar (alguém), tirar (alguém) do sono". Ex.:
O barulho da chuva acordou a menina. 
Eu tive que acordar a velhinha pois já era hora de ir.


Exemplos do Dicionário Aurélio:
*Verbo transitivo direto.*
*1.* Tirar do sono; despertar; chamar: 
“A menina continuou dormindo. Era melhor acordar Ananias.”  (José Carlos Cavalcanti Borges, _O Assassino_, p. 33); “Mal raiava a manhã  as buzinas acordavam logo as solidões.” (Rebelo da Silva, _Contos e  Lendas_, p. 127). 

*Verbo transitivo direto e indireto.*
*10.* Despertar; tirar: 
“Mais de uma vez, era o próprio Palha que o acordava  daqueles sonhos conjugais.” (Machado de Assis, _Quincas Borba_, p.  157.)


----------



## okporip

Denis555 said:


> O que acontece é que sem o "se" pode ser interpretado como "despertar (alguém), tirar (alguém) do sono". Ex.:
> O barulho da chuva acordou a menina.
> Eu tive que acordar a velhinha pois já era hora de ir.



Como dado adicional, ok, mas como "explicação" do uso de 'acordar-se' é meio estranho, não? O cara que (*se*) depara com 'A menina acordou às sete horas', acostumado com 'acordar-se', pode até pensar 'opa, esqueceram do se', mas será que vai ficar numa dúvida atroz sobre quem a menina acordou a essa hora? Não, né? Já disse o Carfer aí acima: "boa parte da legitimidade vem do uso"...


----------



## Istriano

Só podemos *nos acordar *sem o despertador. 
No caso de despertador, ele nos acordará. Não nos acordaremos (a nós mesmos).  Simplesmente, acordaremos.


----------



## Denis555

Istriano said:


> Só podemos *nos acordar *sem o despertador.
> No caso de despertador, ele nos acordará. Não nos acordaremos (a nós mesmos).  Simplesmente, acordaremos.



Boa! 

O problema é quando o despertador (se) quebra ou você não (se) lembra ou (se) esquece de colocá-lo pra despertar, aí você não (se) levanta... Lembrar-se se se fez isso antes é essencial.


----------



## JotaPB

Denis555 said:


> Boa!
> 
> O problema é quando o despertador (se) quebra ou você não (se) lembra ou (se) esquece de colocá-lo pra despertar, aí você não (se) levanta... Lembrar-se se se fez isso antes é essencial.




O problema é quando o despertador se quebra ou você não se lembra ou se esquece de colocá-lo pra lhe despertar, aí você não se levanta

Provavelmente seria bem assim que eu falaria essa frase. O fenômeno da omissão dos oblíquos (ao que parece, bem comum em alguns lugares do Brasil), ainda não é corrente por aqui, na região onde moro. Frases como "Maria divorciou de José" ou "João suicidou" soariam totalmente estranhas. Por falar nisso, lembro de uns primos meus, vindos de Brasília, que constantemente perguntavam "Já banhou?" a minha irmã (que tinha uma fama de porquinha quando era mais nova, coitada ), e a frase soava tão estranha aos ouvidos dela, que ela morria de rir toda vez que lhe falavam isso.


----------



## Alandria

Em Minas, SP, Paraná, Centro-oeste (-brasília). É comum não usarem os clíticos.
Isso sim eu sempre considerei um regionalismo. Assim como nesses mesmos lugares, tende-se a não usar um tempo verbal INTEIRO. 
O PRESENTE do subjunto.
Esse povo falando "você quer que eu faç*o*?" é a coisa mais estranha que já ouvi na vida. A princípio, me soavam estrangeiros. kkk


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Alandria said:


> Em Minas, SP, Paraná, Centro-oeste (-brasília). É comum não usarem os clíticos.
> Isso sim eu sempre considerei um regionalismo. Assim como nesses mesmos lugares, tende-se a não usar um tempo verbal INTEIRO.
> O PRESENTE do subjunto.
> Esse povo falando "você quer que eu faç*o*?" é a coisa mais estranha que já ouvi na vida. A princípio, me soavam estrangeiros. kkk


É verdade! E o que eu acho mais estranho é que essa ausência de subjuntivo e essa queda do pronome _se _são algo comum até entre pessoas com alguma educação formal. Já vi um colega mineiro que fazia mestrado na UFMG dizendo _Eu formo mês que vem_. Mas até aí tudo bem. O estranho mesmo era o _Quer que eu te ajudo?_ que eu ouvia o tempo todo em São Paulo, mesmo quando estava conversando com professores de línguas - ou seja, pessoas que não eram analfabetas. A classe média já parecia marcar o subjuntivo direitinho, mas ainda assim eu achava estranho a classe média baixa não fazer o mesmo. É que no Rio isso soaria extremamente ignorante e receberia uma valoração tão ou mais negativa quanto a de _pobrema_, por exemplo.

Eu tenho uma amiga que uma vez resolveu ir a um motel com o namorado novo. Conforme a noite foi esquentando, ele resolveu fazer a fatídica pergunta: _Quer que eu te como?_. Sinceremente, eu teria respondido que não. Ou então no mínimo teria tentado um S_im, eu quero que você me comaaaaaa_. Mas ela foi compreensiva e simplesmente consentiu. O fato é que no final das contas ela não conseguiu esquecer a construção bizarra e, para piorar, também não encontrou um jeito de evitar que cada investida do namorado viesse acompanhada do pensamento _Subjuntivo, subjuntivo, subjuntivo, subjuntivo!_. Não preciso nem dizer que o namoro não foi para frente, né?


----------



## Macunaíma

Ariel Knightly said:


> É que no Rio isso soaria extremamente ignorante e receberia uma valoração tão ou mais negativa quanto a de _pobrema_, por exemplo.


Às vezes, pelos seus posts, tem-se a impressão que o Rio é praticamente a Paris da Belle Époque. Eu ainda preciso ser apresentado a esse Rio que você evoca aqui, porque em plena Gávea, a uns passos do Jockey Club, a esculhambação me cerca por todos os lados. O que se dirá do resto, onde nem o Bope entra.



Ariel Knightly said:


> Eu tenho uma amiga que uma vez resolveu ir a um motel com o namorado novo. Conforme a noite foi esquentando, ele resolveu fazer a fatídica pergunta: _Quer que eu te como?_.* Sinceramente, eu teria respondido que não.*



Ainda bem!!! Salvo pela gramática!


----------



## Audie

Alandria said:


> Em Minas, SP, Paraná, Centro-oeste (-brasília). É comum não usarem os clíticos.
> Isso sim eu sempre considerei um regionalismo. Assim como nesses mesmos lugares, tende-se a não usar um tempo verbal INTEIRO.
> O PRESENTE do subjunto.
> Esse povo falando "você quer que eu faç*o*?" é a coisa mais estranha que já ouvi na vida. A princípio, me soavam estrangeiros. kkk


Há tempos eu queria ter essa informação. Pra mim também é estranhíssimo. Então, se quase todo o Sudeste já adotou, em pouco tempo "tá tudo dominado".... a não ser que a salvação venha do litoral....


Ariel Knightly said:


> Sinceremente, eu teria respondido que não.


Assim você acaba com as esperanças de pualistas, mineiras, paranaenses... Faça algo antes que fique termine só: salve o subjuntivo para o Brasil!


----------



## englishmania

Algumas pronominalizações do CD/CI  soam artificiais no Brasil, assim como "far-te-ei"  soa artificial numa conversa em Portugal.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Macunaíma said:


> Às vezes, pelos seus posts, tem-se a impressão  que o Rio é praticamente a Paris da Belle Époque. Eu ainda preciso ser  apresentado a esse Rio que você evoca aqui, porque em plena Gávea, a uns  passos do Jockey Club, a esculhambação me cerca por todos os  lados.


Que tipo de esculhambação? Você está dizendo que os  moradores da Gávea falam _quer que eu te ajudo_? Duvido.

Talvez  os posts soem assim porque constatar um juízo de valor pode parecer  para o leitor descuidado como equivalente a fazer juízo de valor.  Contudo, quando eu digo, por exemplo, que uma determinada forma é  considerada feia, isso não significa que eu a considere feia; só quer  dizer que eu tenho consciência de que é essa a valoração que ela recebe  em determinado meio por determinadas pessoas. O fato é que a forma não é  feia nem bonita; a forma é simplesmente a forma. Ela pode aparecer ou  não em determinado meio e ela pode ser considerada feia ou não por  determinadas pessoas. 

Uma vez que o juízo de valor é subjetivo, o  que num determinado meio é considerado feio pode ser considerado bonito  em outro meio, e vice-versa. Logo, assim como algumas formas de São  Paulo são consideradas feias pelos  falantes do Rio de Janeiro, é claro que há muitas formas do Rio que são  estigmatizadas em São Paulo. E isso é meio óbvio, né? Novamente,  constatar isso não é fazer juízo de valor; é constatar o juízo de valor.  Essa constatação já é uma avaliação objetiva e ela tem, inclusive,  alguma utilidade prática: se você souber como te julgarão por falar  desse ou daquele jeito, certamente você vai levar isso em consideração  ao escolher suas palavras nesse ou naquele meio. 

Achei  engraçadinho você entender que minhas descrições do dialeto carioca te  remetem à cidade de Paris da Belle Époque. É engraçado primeiro porque  fica claro que para isso você faz uma série de juízos de valor. Você  fantasia que o dialeto que eu descrevo seria melhor do que o real. Além  disso, você também conclui de forma ilógica que, uma vez que esse  dialeto é melhor, logo a cidade é melhor também. Uma cidade com um falar  tão ideal só pode ser uma cidade ideal em todos os aspectos, uma Paris  da Belle Époque, e não uma cidade que tem esculhambação te cercando por  todos os lados a poucos passos do Jockey Club, você conclui. 

A  questão é que o dialeto que eu descrevo não é intrinsicamente melhor do  que o real. Embora você o considere melhor, o fato é que a descrição e a  realidade são no máximo diferentes. Claro que por mais que eu tente  descrever os fatos como eles são, minhas observações são passíveis de  erro, como acontece com qualquer ser humano. E o que eu tento fazer aqui  é relatar, de forma objetiva, as impressões que eu vejo as pessoas  tendo de determinadas formas. Se eu sou feliz ao relatar essas  impressões são outros quinhentos.


----------



## Alandria

Concordo com Ariel e boto a minha mão no fogo...
Essas construções soam alienígenas aqui e no Rio, assim como algumas construções cariocas soam alienígenas para os paulista(nos)s.


----------



## Istriano

Alandria said:


> Em Minas, SP, Paraná, Centro-oeste (-brasília). É comum não usarem os clíticos.
> Isso sim eu sempre considerei um regionalismo.


 Quando leio nos jornais espanhóis _Madrid destaca_ em vez de_ Madrid se destaca_, dá pra sentir um cheiro mineiro. 
_A apostila estava xerocando..._Lembra um pouco o inglês britânico do começo do século XIX, quando diziam: _the house is cleaning _em vez de _the house is being cleaned.
_
Mas com o verbo vender,  até na Bahia a gente omite _se_, de vez em quando: _Nessa loja não vende CD._
Então temos:
Nessa loja:
_1. não vende CD(s).
2. não se vende CD(s).
3. não se vendem CDs.
4. não vendem CD(s)._
_5. não são vendidos CDs._
É complicado (oito opções  ).


----------



## Istriano

Ariel Knightly said:


> É verdade! E o que eu acho mais estranho é que essa ausência de subjuntivo e essa queda do pronome _se _são algo comum até entre pessoas com alguma educação formal. Já vi um colega mineiro que fazia mestrado na UFMG dizendo _Eu formo mês que vem_. Mas até aí tudo bem. O estranho mesmo era o _Quer que eu te ajudo?_ que eu ouvia o tempo todo em São Paulo, mesmo quando estava conversando com professores de línguas - ou seja, pessoas que não eram analfabetas. A classe média já parecia marcar o subjuntivo direitinho, mas ainda assim eu achava estranho a classe média baixa não fazer o mesmo. É que no Rio isso soaria extremamente ignorante e receberia uma valoração tão ou mais negativa quanto a de _pobrema_, por exemplo.
> 
> Eu tenho uma amiga que uma vez resolveu ir a um motel com o namorado novo. Conforme a noite foi esquentando, ele resolveu fazer a fatídica pergunta: _Quer que eu te como?_. Sinceremente, eu teria respondido que não. Ou então no mínimo teria tentado um S_im, eu quero que você me comaaaaaa_. Mas ela foi compreensiva e simplesmente consentiu. O fato é que no final das contas ela não conseguiu esquecer a construção bizarra e, para piorar, também não encontrou um jeito de evitar que cada investida do namorado viesse acompanhada do pensamento _Subjuntivo, subjuntivo, subjuntivo, subjuntivo!_. Não preciso nem dizer que o namoro não foi para frente, né?


_
Quero que você me conta_ é apenas um uso generalizado do indicativo:

(excluindo os cariocas que usam o tu):

Salvador: Não chore não! Me conte tudo! Quero que você me conte tudo.
Rio: Não chora! Me conta tudo! Quero que você me conte tudo.
SP: Não chora! Me conta tudo! Quero que você me conta tudo.

Em Santos, e em Brasília, há o uso do tu à moda carioca (_tu falou_), e o uso do subjuntivo à moda paulistana (_quero que me fala_). O ''melhor'' dos dois mundos.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Istriano said:


> _
> Quero que você me conta_ é apenas um uso generalizado do indicativo:
> 
> (excluindo os cariocas que usam o tu):
> 
> Salvador: Não chore não! Me conte tudo! Quero que você me conte tudo.
> Rio: Não chora! Me conta tudo! Quero que você me conte tudo.
> SP: Não chora! Me conta tudo! Quero que você me conta tudo.


Legal! Bem observado. Escuta, e aí no nordeste _me conta_ soa como algo tão alienígena* quanto _quero que você me conta_?

*Alandria, você não poderia ter escolhido termo melhor!


----------



## Istriano

Em Salvador (e nos arredores), _Me conta!_ soa interiorano e sulista. (A gente chama RJ e SP de sulista )
Ah, umas expressões espalhadas pela Rede Globo pegaram: Vê se + indicativo _(Vê se me liga_).

As formas monossilábicas não soam tão estranhas: por exemplo, usamos _vem _como uma forma átona/abreviada/apocopada de _venha_:_ Venha aqui ~ Vem aqui _(pronunciamos igual); _Vem pra cá!
_(Também usamos _nós _mais que_ a gente_, mas isso já é outro papo  ; Minha vó só usa _nós _(_nós falamos_, e não_ nós fala_  ).  Acho que o uso d'_a gente _em Salvador se deve às novelas globais  ).


----------



## Istriano

Deixo aqui uma pérola de Sacconi:



> Acordei-ME e fui PRA praia: certo?
> 
> 
> Errado! Ninguém neste mundo SE acorda e vai PRA praia.
> O melhor mesmo é apenas ACORDAR; depois, ir À praia: o verbo não é acordar-SE, embora *os baianos* digam: eu ME acordei cedo, ela SE acorda tarde.
> Quem vai PRA praia, vai com a visível intenção de lá ficar a vida  inteira. Sim, porque IR A dá idéia de volta; IR PARA pressupõe estada  longa, permanência definitiva.
> Nem *os baianos* podem afirmar que vão PARA a praia, apesar do seu exagerado gosto pelo mar.O caro leitor, afinal, vai PARA a praia ou prefere ir À praia.


----------



## Alentugano

Ariel Knightly said:


> Legal! Bem observado. Escuta, e aí no nordeste _me conta_ soa como algo tão alienígena* quanto _quero que você me conta_?


Obrigado. Alienígena é a palavra certa para descrever como "quero que você me conta" soa aos meus ouvidos!


----------

